# ganze Zahlen der Größe nach ordnen?!



## Tuts4you (26. Oktober 2006)

hallo 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (ev. in Eclipse) ganze Zahlen der Größe nach zu ordnen?
Oder denk ich schon wieder mal zu kompliziert?

*Mein Aufgabenstellung sieht flg. aus:*
Eingabe von 3 ganzen Zahlen (a,b,c)
und das Programm soll mir immer den mittlersten Wert (= Median) ausgeben.

Jetzt schon mal danke...

liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (26. Oktober 2006)

Moin!


MUZekater hat gesagt.:


> hallo
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (ev. in Eclipse) ganze Zahlen der Größe nach zu ordnen?


Was hat das denn mit Eclipse zu tun? Ist doch nur eine Entwicklungsumgebung..

Also bei nur 3 Zahlen reicht es doch meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus, einfach ein paar if-Abfragen zu machen ( 6 müssten reichen).
Wenn du viele Zahlen hättest, dann solltest du die sort Methoden der Arrays Klasse nutzen...

*grüsse*
MeinerEiner


----------



## qkxo (26. Oktober 2006)

Mein Tipp wäre:
Schreibe einen kleinen Algorithmus, der als Eingabe die Liste hat.
So könnte er aussehen (beschrieben):
I.) Nimm das erste Element, vergleiche es mit den anderen beiden.
Wenn beide größer oder beide kleiner sind, ist das 1. aus dem Rennen.

II.) Dann musst du nur noch die beiden anderen Vergleichen und je nach dem was
beim ersten Vergleich rausgekommen ist, ist das 2. oder 3. dein Median.

III.) Ist eins größer und eins kleiner ist es noch simpler^^

IV.) Sind alle gleich, ... naja lassen wir das^^

V.) Was ist denn, wenn 2 gleich sind?
Theoretisch könntest du dann eines davon al Median festlegen, is zwar n bissl gecheated, aber egal^^

Hab die if-Abfragen nur mal ausformuliert, vielleicht hilfts ja 
Wenn ihr die sort Methode benutzen dürft, dann würd ichs so machen,
wenn nichtm nimm die if-Sachen

MfG
Odysseus


----------

